# Ducks for training - For Sale



## GON4ELK (Jul 30, 2009)

I have about 20 mallards if anybody is going to need any for training.

Thanks

Steve 435-452-1957


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Where are you and how much?


----------



## GON4ELK (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm in Cache Valley. $12 ea if you want just a couple. $10 if you take more than 10 or the whole lot.

Steve


----------



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

Are these some you raised?


----------

